

IE 8 Passes Acid2 Test - Alex3917
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2007/12/19/internet-explorer-8-and-acid2-a-milestone.aspx

======
juanpablo
... and Duke Nukem Forever will be released.

The end of the world must be near!

------
zeka
Now they must realize how important it is to force-upgrade everybody to IE8
via Windows Update mechanism.

------
robmnl
This is great news for developers, thanks.

------
edu
Related? From <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=289480#c172>

"It looks like an object element that's pointing to a non-existent page
(<http://www.webstandards.org/404/>) should be falling through, but that page
is now returning a response status of 200 (success) instead of 404. Was it
previously correctly returning a 404 response?"

------
andrewfong
I just hope there's an easy way to run IE7 and IE8 side-by-side. Opening a
virtual machine just to do IE6 testing is a pain.

~~~
knarfd
<http://tredosoft.com/Multiple_IE>

------
tel
Now lets hope that avoiding IE8 quirks mode will be intuitive enough to make
this announcement _pure_ godsend.

------
tarkin2
I wonder how this will affect Opera now they've filed a complaint with the
European Commission....

------
Kaizyn
Do you think Opera's filing a complaint with the EU against Microsoft had
anything to do with this announcement?

~~~
neilc
No. Better standards support has been on the IE roadmap for a while. They
aren't exactly breaking any speed records doing so, but this is consistent
with the direction set by IE7, IMHO, and what MS has been publicly saying for
quite a while.

------
leoc
Any hope of application/xhtml+xml support for IE 8 as well?

------
lizherring
Anyone knows if Firefox passes the same test?

~~~
paulgb
Firefox 3 will, current versions do not.

Opera and Safari have passed the test for a while.

------
viergroupie
Praise [God|Jesus|Allah/|Turkey Baster]!

